# Russian proofing tools ?



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

I as able to find some free Greek Proofing tools (but I had to go through greek pages to find them).  Now I am in need of some Russian proofing tools.  Anyone know where I can find any free ones ?  I found a program called Unicheck pro or something like that but its $200 

help! 


Admiral


----------



## luisp (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi,

I don´t know if you use Mac OS X, but if you do, you'll find a Russian dictionary here:

http://aspell.sourceforge.net/

Mind you, this file works with a freeware application called CocoAspell, found here:
http://www-ciir.cs.umass.edu/~leouski/cocoaspell/

Last, this proofing tool only works within cocoa applications, like Mail.app, TextEdit, etc.

It's a start...

Hope this could help.

Best regards


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 1, 2002)

thanks 
I do use OS X in addition to classic 
the cocospell one is made by a guy from the same university as I  --- shame on me not to notice  (well there are 4 UMass campuses )


----------

